# Post photos of your New Forest ponies!



## EquiEquestrian556 (29 May 2014)

Just for fun! Oh and please post their dam, sire and registered name.


Howen Sunset, my 13.3hh, 8 y/o, chestnut purebred, registered NF mare.
Sire: Pondhead Pan-Shine (Burnford Jester) Dam: Howen Baby Owl (Blackwell Sunset).







In the yard just before a SJ Championship.







In her stable.

[Content removed]

Showing.







Out on a hack.






And again. (She's the on in the grackle and red ear bonnet) 

[Content removed]

And one of us clearing a small 80cm stone wall out hunting with the Four Shires Bloodhounds.
**I DON'T OWN THE IMAGE, PHOTO COURTESY OF Tracy Muir Photography 
http://www.tracymuirphotography.co.uk/.


----------



## flaxengirl (7 February 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Just for fun! Oh and please post their dam, sire and registered name.


Howen Sunset, my 13.3hh, 8 y/o, chestnut purebred, registered NF mare.
Sire: Pondhead Pan-Shine (Burnford Jester) Dam: Howen Baby Owl (Blackwell Sunset).







In the yard just before a SJ Championship.







In her stable.

[Content removed]

Showing.







Out on a hack.






And again. (She's the on in the grackle and red ear bonnet) 

[Content removed]

And one of us clearing a small 80cm stone wall out hunting with the Four Shires Bloodhounds.
**I DON'T OWN THE IMAGE, PHOTO COURTESY OF Tracy Muir Photography 
http://www.tracymuirphotography.co.uk/.
		
Click to expand...

My NF is also by Pondhead Pan-shine, making him your pony's half brother  This is Sandhole Shooting Star, by Pondhead Pan-shine out of Ashley Dawn Chorus. He's 10 and 14hh approx. Also Chestnut and purebred


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (7 February 2015)

flaxengirl said:



			My NF is also by Pondhead Pan-shine, making him your pony's half brother  This is Sandhole Shooting Star, by Pondhead Pan-shine out of Ashley Dawn Chorus. He's 10 and 14hh approx. Also Chestnut and purebred 












Click to expand...

What a beauty! He does look a bit like Sunny! (Howen Sunset)


----------



## flaxengirl (7 February 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			What a beauty! He does look a bit like Sunny! (Howen Sunset) 

Click to expand...

They certainly are similar  nice to see another Chestnut too - their grandad Burnford Jester was Chestnut, so I think they must get it from him  

Neither of them really look like their sire which is interesting!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (7 February 2015)

flaxengirl said:



			They certainly are similar  nice to see another Chestnut too - their grandad Burnford Jester was Chestnut, so I think they must get it from him  

Neither of them really look like their sire which is interesting!
		
Click to expand...

That's true, and Pondhead Pan-Shine is only 12.3hh, yet your boy and Sunny are both quite large ponies. I guess their dams must of been taller.... Do you know what colour your boy's dam is? Unfortunately I don't know what colour Sunny's dam was. Her dam's sire was a chestnut though - http://nfstallions.info/B/BlackwellSunset.php


----------



## flaxengirl (7 February 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			That's true, and Pondhead Pan-Shine is only 12.3hh, yet your boy and Sunny are both quite large ponies. I guess their dams must of been taller.... Do you know what colour your boy's dam is? Unfortunately I don't know what colour Sunny's dam was. Her dam's sire was a chestnut though - http://nfstallions.info/B/BlackwellSunset.php

Click to expand...

Storm's dam was grey (she passed away a few years ago I've heard). I have no pictures of her but the online studbook says her colour. Not her height though. Pan-shine is tiny! I've often wondered how Storm can be 14hh when his sire is only 12.3hh! 

I've seen an advert here with Pan-shine for sale by the way - http://www.fernyknapnewforestponystud.com/stock-for-sale.html


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (7 February 2015)

flaxengirl said:



			Storm's dam was grey (she passed away a few years ago I've heard). I have no pictures of her but the online studbook says her colour. Not her height though. Pan-shine is tiny! I've often wondered how Storm can be 14hh when his sire is only 12.3hh! 

I've seen an advert here with Pan-shine for sale by the way - http://www.fernyknapnewforestponystud.com/stock-for-sale.html

Click to expand...

Sunny's dam has sadly also passed away, in 2010. 

Me too, 13.3hh is quite large for a pony, and I was always puzzled as to how Sunny is that height, Howen Baby Owl must of been taller. 

Oh if only! I'd love to buy him, I just wish we had more room, we recently got a another horse, so we have 6 again now.  
I think Sunny would love to see/ meet her Father hehe!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 February 2015)

Stock that runs the forest tends to be a bit smaller.  The larger ponies don't do as well.  Once stock is taken off and fed then they grow on.  My mare is well under 13hh but has thrown bigger.  They've made 14h, 14.1h and I have a feeling that Flicka (her last foal) is going to go up to height.  It would take me a while to post pics of all my lot!!!


----------



## flaxengirl (7 February 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Sunny's dam has sadly also passed away, in 2010. 

Me too, 13.3hh is quite large for a pony, and I was always puzzled as to how Sunny is that height, Howen Baby Owl must of been taller. 

Oh if only! I'd love to buy him, I just wish we had more room, we recently got a another horse, so we have 6 again now.  
I think Sunny would love to see/ meet her Father hehe! 

Click to expand...

A nearly 18 year old practically unhandled stallion might be tricky with all your mares though haha!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 February 2015)

He wouldn't be a problem, shown in-hand and a lovely temperament!  I know his owners.


----------



## flaxengirl (7 February 2015)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			He wouldn't be a problem, shown in-hand and a lovely temperament!  I know his owners.
		
Click to expand...

Oh well that's good then


----------



## ruby-two-shoes (5 June 2015)

My mare Rowhill Ruby Two shoes whose sire is also Pondhead Pan-shine
She is 9 years old and 13 hh


----------



## ruby-two-shoes (5 June 2015)




----------



## flaxengirl (5 June 2015)

aww she's very pretty and looks a lot like her dad


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (5 June 2015)

She's beautiful rts  What do you do with her?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 June 2015)

Pretty face markings.  Always nice to see more foresters on here.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 June 2015)

Ok, here's a few.

Roanie, Millersford Strawberry Girl. b. 1993, s.Knightsway Billy Boy d.Katie







Sky, Mockbeggar Oakstorm.  b.2012, s.Portmore Thundercloud d. Mockbeggar Squirrel-Too







Cara, Falconers Foxdance.  b.2015, s.Hollyhatch Huntsman d. Tiptoe Quickstep


----------



## marmalade76 (6 June 2015)

Lola, 14 yo mare between 12.2 and 13h Not measured her yet)

























Toby, 14.1, one I had on loan years ago, he made it to 30yo


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (6 June 2015)

Lovely Foresters everyone!


----------



## marmalade76 (6 June 2015)

Found some more. This is Toby again



















And this was Mac, 13.2 and 4 or 5 in these pics


----------

